# need help finding a book



## rachel (Jan 4, 2004)

Hi. Does anyone know where i can get a copy of Master Paul Fiorini Viele book called Brazilian Jujitsu the ultimate martial art? Has anyone heard of him. He supposedly has a big training center in New York somewhere.It's really important. Thank you!


----------



## pknox (Jan 4, 2004)

Rachel -

Evidently Master Viele runs a company called "World Martial Arts."  He seems to concentrate on videos and DVD's on the site - I wasn't able to find any info on his book there.  Here is his contact info as listed on the company's website:

World Martial Arts LTD
PO Box 69
Victor, NY 14564
Phone: 1-800-682-9842
Direct Line: 1-585-742-8095
Fax: 1-585-396-3338
E-mail: service@groundfighter.com 

I would try contacting him - I would guess that if anyone has a shot at getting you the book, it would be the author.


----------



## rachel (Jan 4, 2004)

Thank you very much. I'll let you know what happens.


----------



## pknox (Jan 4, 2004)

You're very welcome.  Good luck, and I hope you find it.  Now I think I'm going to see if I can talk my wife into letting me order the set of Mike Swain's Newaza tapes off of that site.


----------



## rachel (Jan 8, 2004)

I called the number you gave and they told me the book is out of print. I tried looking on e bay and no luck. Oh well. I appreciate the info you gave though. Did you talk your wife into letting you get the videos?I hope so.


----------



## pknox (Jan 8, 2004)

Not yet.  Still working on it.  She's one of those ladies where the gradual approach is the best bet. 

Does the book come up on Amazon?  Sometimes they can do surprisingly well when it comes to finding out-of-print titles.  In addition, try calling some of your local "used and rare" bookshops (should be in the yellow pages, probably under "Books - Used and Rare"), as they may be able to point you in the right direction; they specialize in developing contacts to find stuff like this.  I've also had some luck with this site in the past, when I was trying to find some old titles:

http://www.powells.com


Good luck!


----------

